# Best of Rondo's deadpan responses/jokes



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

He's becoming one of my favorite players with his play in these playoffs. I don't normally watch player interviews but I try to watch all of Rondo's cause they can be quite funny sometimes.











Pretty sure there are other videos out there but I can't be bothered to look. Anyone remember some that maybe aren't on YouTube?


----------

